# rear speakers



## Flyboi12ichie (Dec 19, 2003)

Does anyone know how to remove the rear speakers?


----------



## bril350 (Feb 8, 2004)

Flyboi12ichie said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the rear speakers?


Step by step instructions can be found here.

http://liljerk.morpheus.net/350Z/rear_speakers/


----------

